# Well. She was fit a year ago.



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

So I bought the Arabian I've been leasing today!  I'm pretty excited. 

I've decided I wanna see how the other half live and do some AERC. Especially after I was told today that CTR-ers are "like the Canadians of distance riding." :lol: 

Kitty has done endurance in the past. She did five 50 mile rides and one LD throughout 2011, and she did two 50s in March of 2012. One latter of which she was pulled for lameness. 

(I have records.)

Endurance Rides Online - AERC Horse History

(Search "Catalina Comet")

I started leasing her March of 2013. She probably wasn't ridden extensively between her last competitive ride and when I began to lease her. Her owner found another horse to compete, and I know how that goes.

So she started getting ridden lightly but regularly March 2013. As of this summer, four times a week. Three of those rides being walks (an hour or two), and one of those rides being mostly trotting with some cantering.

With CTR season starting back in September, I have rides every other weekend until November. So let's be realistic: I can probably ride Kitty three days a week. Maybe four, if I can pony my CTR horse along with us. :lol:

I'd _like _to do Kitty and I's first AERC ride in the spring of 2014. I'd also _like _for it to be a 50. Because I don't want to travel to who-knows-where to just do 25 miles. Gotta get your money's worth! 

So. If I make my three days a week of conditioning count, would it be realistic to shoot for an easy 50 in the spring of 2014?

I'm not sure whether to consider her 2011/2012 competitions as anything towards her current condition. Am I starting from scratch here?

As far as being competitive goes... I don't care for the first couple rides. Or even the first year. But I EVENTUALLY wanna finish at least upper middle of the pack. Realistic, given enough time?

And yes. I know you wanna see pictures at least a little bit. :lol:

PS: How to the weight divisions work? CTR only has two divisions. You guys have several, I think?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She is beautiful!! The previous conditioning will definitely work for you. Horses do not lose condition like people, especially arabs. You should have no problem doing a slow 50, if you have been riding her at all.

I live in the SE region, too, so we may meet at some rides. 

Nancy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, I went back to edit, and missed...... 

The weight divisions are: featherweight(FW), lightweight(LW), middleweight(MW), and heavyweight(HW), measured with tack. Weight is really only relevant when showing for Best Condition, where they will weigh you, and year end regional awards. So I just guess on my application, because if I am thinner, I can go LW, but most of the time I am MW. And the weight is an advantage when it comes to BC scoring.

And I would do slow 50 on your mare now.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sometimes the weight class winners are announced at the bigger rides, other than that it only matters if yo are top 10 and standing for best condition. 
Assumig the lame pull was just a temp condition and not some permanent issue. Its only July. You have a horse with the legs already established, and you are around 8 months out ? 
Honestly 8 months is plenty of time to get even a new arabian horse ready for a lowland cooler 50.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, that's good news! Maybe I can do something this winter even.  

The hardest part about doing rides is actually getting there. I know NATRC has a very unofficial network of "driving buddies," where you can catch a ride in exchange for paying half the gas. Is this unheard of in AERC? 

She actually "feels" pretty fit. She doesn't have any trouble during conditioning rides, but I wasn't sure about the rate of which horses lose fitness. I ride an SSH. I'm use to fighting against nature in conditioning. :lol: These Arabs are pretty nifty. 

I think her former owner said that lameness pull was due to muscle cramping at a hold. 

I'd be a featherweight. That, combined with the fact I don't know what I'm doing, will make BC extremely irrelevant. :lol:


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

SSH?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Faustinblack said:


> SSH?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Spotted Saddle horse


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

endurance net has a need a ride page, and there are always the facebook groups. Mikes group Endurance riders is pretty active for the southeeast. You are in Georgia ? get that yah mule in gear and go for yellow hammer. I think in Nov, go do the LD's for 2 days.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Yellow Hammer, the ride at Talladega? We have a NATRC ride the previous weekend. :lol: Maybe I should just stay. 

I'm in Georgia. Around two hours south of Atlanta. I'm actually 30 minutes from Red Barn Run, so I have no excuse not to do that one. I could literally ride my horse to Red Barn Run.

Camp Osborn Boy Scout Pow Wow is also pretty close. Maybe hitch it with someone coming up from Florida...

I'm also around three/four hours from Broxton Bridge. A couple of rides there.

I'll check out endurance.net, Joe! Thanks!


----------

